
The World's Shortest Review of the 15-inch 2018 MBP - s3cur3
https://tylerayoung.com/2018/07/23/the-worlds-shortest-review-of-the-15-inch-2018-mbp/
======
s3cur3
OP here. Happy to answer any other questions people might have about the
transition from the 2015 to 2018 model!

